# What Song Are You Listening To Right Now ?



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

lol they actually have quite a number of decent trax


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Music from the golden age. 50s-80s


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Molko does a wicked cover of this iconic Kate Bush song about swapping gender roles.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

mia-me said:


> Molko does a wicked cover of this iconic Kate Bush song about swapping gender roles.


I love that song and version. Have you seen this one?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't think I've ever really heard of this band before today, but I'm really liking this cover:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Recently rediscovering nuances in music collection/favourite albums/tracks thanks to use of EqualizerAPO:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYL8RzIrFivCHsVEknKA739hVKg-5liDP

Blah at the link...the playlist for this





Aside from his(their)music the videos are interesting 











Cathedrals like this earlier- Cathedrals - *EP* by Cathedrals


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Electra said:


>


So many good ones by them! My favs aside from that one


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

ahh. remember before covid?


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Swivelinglight (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i never did care for Tupac music but he is kind of a poet


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Enter the Wu-tang


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

